# Ice above or below the cheese



## cmayna (Aug 9, 2013)

This weekend I'll be doing a morning  AMNPS cheese cold smoke and figure I'll need to use some ice to help keep the temp down.  Since cold has a tendency to drop, would it be best to have the ice above the cheese or just keep it between the heat (AMNPS) and the cheese?

Craig


----------



## themule69 (Aug 9, 2013)

Keep it between the AMNPS and the cheese

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## cmayna (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks Dave.   Nice Corvette BTW.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 9, 2013)

cmayna said:


> Thanks Dave.   Nice Corvette BTW.


Thanks It's a fun car













vette may 4.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 22, 2013


















vette  may 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 22, 2013


















vette may 2.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 22, 2013


















vette may 8.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 22, 2013


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 9, 2013)

Keep the ice in a glass with your favorite beverage!

I tried ice once and it just created too much humidity and caused the cheese to sweat like crazy and it didn't really keep the temp down much. Nepas told me to quit using it and I do what he says!

I now use Q-Matz and can go up to 150* without any droop!

This was a forced melt at 150*, Q-Matz on the left, just on the rack on the right:












102_1230.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jun 25, 2013


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 9, 2013)

Craig I cold smoked at 100* outside put a tray of ice underneath and it lowered it to 80 in my smoke box...cheese turned out great!  Just had some last night.


----------



## cmayna (Aug 9, 2013)

You know, it might help if I had mentioned that I will be smoking some butter as well.  Can't imagine butter tolerating any temp above 100*

Dave,

eh....not bad for a chebbie
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





        Here's mine:

View media item 245911


----------



## driedstick (Aug 15, 2013)

Smoked butter is the bomb!!! love it. How did it come out???


----------



## themule69 (Aug 15, 2013)

cmayna said:


> You know, it might help if I had mentioned that I will be smoking some butter as well.  Can't imagine butter tolerating any temp above 100*
> 
> Dave,
> 
> ...


Nice ride

David


----------



## cmayna (Aug 15, 2013)

driedstick said:


> Smoked butter is the bomb!!! love it. How did it come out???


Ever so butterydeliciously.


----------



## oregon smoker (Aug 19, 2013)

this smoked butter has by undivided attention, what is your average time for a stick?

tom


----------

